# barbell dumbell



## Blackbird (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you believe the saying "Barbells make you big, dumbells make you strong."  The stronger I get, the more difficult it is for me to workout alone with barbells.  Chest is a pain in the ass.  I find myself doing high reps low weight in the absensce of a spotter.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 12, 2005)

i know wut your saying, i have the same experience, i think dumbells help you get stronger because they also require your body to use stabalizer mucsles when you work out with them especially in heavy movements live press's. personally i like the dumbells better because i hurt my shoulder and it doesnt alwasy want to move the same way my other arm does.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 12, 2005)

Mix it up bro. Never limit yourself to just one or the other. Use all of the tools in the shed.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 12, 2005)

I noticed that by using DB more often for flat bench i can't do as much as i used to using a BB.  I can use the DB 120 lbs for flat with no problem but when it comes to flat BB i'm like where's my strength...just doesn't balance out.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 12, 2005)

Oracle u need 2 delete your storage soo u can get msg from people duh


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 12, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I noticed that by using DB more often for flat bench i can't do as much as i used to using a BB.  I can use the DB 120 lbs for flat with no problem but when it comes to flat BB i'm like where's my strength...just doesn't balance out.


I get the same problem...


----------



## tordon (Aug 6, 2005)

its hard when you don't have a spot to do a decent press with bb's.........can't go all out and that sucks....i often have this probelem and end up low weight high reps.....or useing a machine....god forbid :sniper:


----------



## big o (Aug 6, 2005)

I honestly feel more of a pump when using dumbells on my chest workout...Don't know why that is but it feels as if I'm creating more of pump that way


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 6, 2005)

i started using a system where i do double sets, one with a barbell and the second with dumbells.  i will take the barbell set to almost failure then jump on the other bench and do a set of heavy dumbells to failure.  it has really created some sore muscles the last few workouts and i seem to see a difference with this system.  use whatever methods work for you and not just what works for others.


----------

